
Facebook's Zuckerberg hails French hate speech plan as EU model - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-macron-facebook/facebooks-zuckerberg-hails-french-hate-speech-plan-as-eu-model-idUSKCN1SG16G
======
sschueller
Zuckerberg meeting with the French president at this time of unrest looks to
me as quite bad press for Facebook.

Did Macron invite Zuck to ask if he can get rid of those pescy yellow vests
from organizing on Facebook?

------
Mirioron
Of course Facebook dislikes free speech. I'm also not surprised that France
feels the same way, but what's up with Europeans and setting up fines that are
a percentage of _global_ revenue?

Also, I really hope that France doesn't get to push that through in the EU,
but I don't really see how we could stop it. Divide and conquer seems to be
very effective in the EU by the big countries. The more I read about the big
countries in the EU or what the EU itself decides to do, the less I want to
live in it.

